# Oldest cow you ever had to calve?



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Just for a curiosity....boredom....too hot to do anything else....question! LOL!


----------



## JulieLou42 (Mar 28, 2005)

Mine was 9-1/2 last Sept. and she was due with calf yesterday...not here today either...she was 10 Jan 22nd. She was 7 when she had her last, so I'm about to make meals of her.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

old red is going on 15 and has gave me a calf every year. her condition is a bit on the lean side but holding--I'm afraid she may need to go to town this year.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

we lost a highland cow last fall due to the fact her teeth were gone. she calved in 2010. I don't know her exact age, but she was well over 20.
We have a highland cow now. she calved in 2010 with twins. She has not yet calved this year, and she is 15.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

As a kid we had a Jersey cow who calved at 14. That was her last one and we let her raise it herself so she didnt have to walk up to the barn anymore. 
Her udder was pretty shot, but she still had all her quarters.

She was a Matron in the herd and was allowed to live out her last days there and was buried out behind the silo. 

RIP Dischelle; a good mama cow.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Beth is a 14 year old Dexter and she's just in the prime of her life. Her last calf was last December and she's beginning to show this year's calf. She's the herd boss.

Beth is just a youngster among Dexters. Ms. Penka just had her 20 year old cow, Sioux, give birth, and the last time this question was asked on the Dexter boards, someone chimed in with a 30 year old!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

My old cow Pear just calved and she will be ten soon, had a nice little heifer calf this year. > Marc


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I have a R15 year old that calved last November at 14 and is in calf again. Her daughter is R13 and about to go to the bull. Another that is R14 and will calve in September, her daughter is R11 and will calve at the same time.

None of these cows will go to the works - they will be shot or put down when their time comes and $200.00 paid for a digger to bury them. None of them owe me a cent. Every one of them has produced a good calf that has gone on to make me good money, they have all produced thousands of gallons of milk over their lifetime contributing to the rearing of pigs and other calves (even lambs) not to mention the milk in my fridge. The cost of a bullet, a digger and a quick end is cheap at the price.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Pasohorsegal (Jun 14, 2011)

Sounds like something I would do . I get so attatched! Now All I need is a cow!


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

As a teen I worked on a dairy farm who had a 17 year old Holstein who was still milking. She may have been 16 when she had her last calf.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

We had a Holstein go 11 lactations in the herd I milk now. Saw a Brown Swiss who went 13 in herd I used to test. 

My 2 old girls are 12 and 14 this year. They're holding up well, but neither has had a calf in years!


----------



## Pasohorsegal (Jun 14, 2011)

I hear Dexters make good family cows is that so ? I need a cow for Grandmas farm . My grandkids are all city kids , they love the chickens, like Easter every day , Horses are adored too, but I need to get even more farm like! :} Hard though, spending money is tight when you are on a fixed income. We have a good feeding program but not much extra!


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

This is Windridge Cathy ("Katie"), a Dexter shown at age 15 with her fall 2008 calf. She also had a calf in 2009, but, sadly, it only lived two days. Katie was a magnificent cow and could have written a book on calving. We had her for 11 years and in all that time, she had only one bull calf here -- the rest were heifers. Katie is buried here.


----------



## Pasohorsegal (Jun 14, 2011)

I have only read about Dexters on the net , I read they are for Milk and meat .. However never talked to anyone that had one for a family cow . Is there any feed back on the subject? I would be intrested to hear!:indif:


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

We have a 13 year old cow in the dairy herd, just preg-checked 6 months bred again. Will be drying her off in a couple days for a well-deserved break. She doesn't know how to slow down. We have several 11-12 year olds in the herd.
Our oldest ever was Blossom, A grand old Jersey who gave us her last calf at 17 before she was retired.


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow! Are dexters known for their long lifespans or birthing ages or something?


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i84/65284/SunnyandCalf002.jpg 

This old gal was a 1992 model, this pic was taken in 2009 when she was almost 18 yo. She was bred back for another calf when she died. There was a little patch of grass, about the size of a kitchen table, on the other side of the creek. She was going after it I suppose and got mired down in the mud, she was too far gone when I found her. She was one of my all time favorite cows, and I don't mind admitting I sniffled a little when she died.


----------



## JulieLou42 (Mar 28, 2005)

I heard about a 26 y.o. calving around here not so long ago without any trouble. Now, that's REALLY old for a cow! I questionned the gal about that and she said, "I'll take you to her." She was one of my husband's computer customers, and I quit doubting.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

allenslabs said:


> Wow! Are dexters known for their long lifespans or birthing ages or something?


I think because so many Dexters become members of the family, they are not usually shipped or processed if they have an off year; they simply keep going...and going. I think most cattlemen with commercial breeds cull far more ruthlessly than most Dexter owners (and, remember, until recently, Dexters were considered a "rare" breed). 

Perhaps other breeds of cattle, if given the chance to be appreciated as individuals as many Dexters are, would also have longer lives. Not all Dexters can breed year in, year out, for 2 decades.


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

There was this one guy I knew that had a herd of registered charlois so he had their ages in front of him and he said they were all between 23 and 25 I think but he didn't say if they all bred back but I do remember some calves so I guess some of them did.

That makes sense on the Dexters. Generally beef producers do cull pretty harsh sometimes so I guess they wouldn't ever truly know exactly how long they could have bred back. I don't guess I know a lot about Dexters. Can you raise calves on them like you do with Jerseys?


----------



## cowkeeper (Feb 17, 2007)

G. Seddon said:


> This is Windridge Cathy ("Katie"), a Dexter shown at age 15 with her fall 2008 calf. She also had a calf in 2009, but, sadly, it only lived two days. Katie was a magnificent cow and could have written a book on calving. We had her for 11 years and in all that time, she had only one bull calf here -- the rest were heifers. Katie is buried here.


Beautiful cow!!! .ck


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

I haven't been keeping up with Beth like I should. She's 15 years old, not 14.

She was born in 1996. None of her calves were registered until 2001, then none in 2002, then one about every 11 months thereafter. She's had 10 calves registered to her so far and is carrying one, now.

What Gale said about Dexters being treated as one of the family rings true. While Beth has led a perfectly healthy life, if she had gotten sick, she would have been cared for instead of being let go.

Here's Windridge Bantrybeth with her bull calf, Tullamore Dew.


----------



## cowkeeper (Feb 17, 2007)

genebo said:


> I haven't been keeping up with Beth like I should. She's 15 years old, not 14.


Have her horns been altered? They are very small for a Dexter? ck


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Thank you, cowkeeper. I never thought of Windridge Cathy as our best looking cow, but she was certainly one of our best performing cows and had lovely calves. Here's a daughter we have, pictured at 3 years. 










Genebo, I guess I never realized that W. Bantrybeth and W. Cathy had the same sire. Not many of those Windridge cows left, are there?


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Windridge Bantrybeth's horns look a lot like Windridge Cathy's horns. It's the angle of the picture that fools you.

There were only 9 of the Windridge line that Barbara Lombardi bred. I track them to find their offspring. Beth is my best cow, too.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

We had a milking shorthorn that was at least fifteen years old when she had her last calf.


----------



## ccribbet (Jan 23, 2012)

I am a 30 year breeder of Milking Shorthorn cows we have had dozens of cows calved at 15 years old with no problems. I have heard of many cows in our breed that calve over 15 years up to 23 years old.


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

My favorite cow in our jersey herd, Ellen, is 17 years old and calved in August. She was also our highest producing cow when we did DHIA a couple months ago! We've decided not to breed her again, she has pretty bad arthritis and isn't walking so great. She will probably be put down here on the farm instead of sent to the sale barn, if for no other reason than just because she's one of our favorites.


----------



## NicoleRE (Apr 24, 2017)

Just found this site and joined to find out what is the oldest cow to ever give birth. I read about Big Bertha in Ireland and that is pretty amazing but was curious about how odd my friends cow is. Princess K turned 33 in January and just had a calf this past weekend. She has calved every year since she was 3 (I think 3 anyway) has had twins twice. She did not calve for 2015 or 2016 and thought she had earned her retirement so it was a big surprise when she showed up at the barn with her calf. I am trying to find out info for my friend who is not very capable with technology and computers. Mostly for interest sake I guess. Any response would be appreciated.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. 33 is an old cow. If she is 33 and still had a calf, she is not only an old cow, but good cow. We go into the 18 to 20 year old range pretty regularly, but some have to be rotated out at 12, and a few even younger 

It all comes down to the teeth and the udder. If they lose their teeth they can't eat, if they blow their bag, they can't raise calves. Just like some people need dentures at thirty and others still have all of their teeth at a ripe old age, cows have a lot of variability. Genetics and management are bound to play in. Sometimes they have bad hips, or some other conformation issue that cuts them down early, too. 

Hopefully your friend got some heifer calves from this cow along the way to put in his/her herd .It is worthwhile to shoot for longevity, there is risk involved with keeping a heifer, and you have two or three years of resource use before she really comes into production, so an old cow is a sure thing as long as she holds up.


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

NicoleRE said:


> Just found this site and joined to find out what is the oldest cow to ever give birth. I read about Big Bertha in Ireland and that is pretty amazing but was curious about how odd my friends cow is. Princess K turned 33 in January and just had a calf this past weekend. She has calved every year since she was 3 (I think 3 anyway) has had twins twice. She did not calve for 2015 or 2016 and thought she had earned her retirement so it was a big surprise when she showed up at the barn with her calf. I am trying to find out info for my friend who is not very capable with technology and computers. Mostly for interest sake I guess. Any response would be appreciated.


sounds like she got to enjoying her retirement a little too much  --she really should retire further from the bull


----------



## NicoleRE (Apr 24, 2017)

Really appreciate the reply. Princess K comes from a long line of beef owners. Princess K is named after their beautiful daughter ( the family often names cows after family and friends) I believe that is why she is there still at 33 and will likely be there at the farm until she dies on her own. My friend feels that Princess K has earned her freedom, her retirement...whatever you want to cal it and she will live and die at home.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

For collegeboundgirl, the R15 year old mentioned in my 2011 post is now coming up for 21 and is in calf again but this will be her last. Her 2016 calf, a bull now steered, is a big, solid boy and she did him well. It will be a cold day in hell when Rosie goes.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Maria (Apr 24, 2003)

I've got a 15 year old Pineywoods/ Longhorn cross cow who still calves every year. She's awesome. She'll have a place with us as long as she lives- and from what I've read about Longhorn longevity, that will probably be quite a while still.


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

We have a reg. highland that turned 16yo. today and is getting ready to calve any day. She will live out her days here she has been here 14 years already.


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

growing up my dad had a beef herd but we had some longhorns he raised for roping stock and the heifers he would add into the herd.

we had a solid brown color longhorn cow with about a 5' spread on her horns. we would not worm or work her becuz she could not walk up the alleyway to the squeze chute after she was about 10 yrs old.

she weighed about 900lbs, had a good udder and was very fertile. it was common to see her nursing a calf at weaning that was 6" taller than her,solid color and very beefy.out of beef bulls of course. 

with her last calf she got poor condition and we sold her. best calculations were she was between 20 and 21 yrs old.

later i had a spotted longhorn/corriente cow that gave birth to 2 calves within one year. she was about 15 yrs old when i traded her for a camper,


----------



## Mark T (Jan 7, 2003)

I have an Ayrshire who is 14 and just had her 12th calf. She lost three quarters of her udder a couple of years ago so we have to supplement her calves, but she breeds like clockwork and mothers her calves well. Her pin bones are showing a bit more but has until recently kept good condition on grass alone. She's also a sweetheart and will let the kids climb all over her - an 1100 pound dog. I bought her at a couple days old from a dairy farmer who was willing to part with her because she was so far behind genetically - her mother was 16 and still in the milking string. I figured fewer generations of grain-based AI would give me a better grazer and have really been happy with her.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

One of my father-in-law's Holsteins was at least 11 and still milking.

When I visited Shelburne Farms a few weeks ago, they solely raise Brown Swiss and had a female on display who was 13 and calved the fall prior.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Windridge Bantrybeth was a 17 year old Dexter cow when she broke her shoulder and had to be put down. She was in great health at the time and was carrying a calf that was due in two weeks. She was my best cow, sweet as could be, and it was a long time before I could even talk about losing her.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Milking Shorthorn, still calving at 15. Had her Back broke years ago by a Bull, it was enough to know it was broke but not enough to paralyze her.

big rockpile


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

My daughters commercial angus, Ember, was 35 lbs when the rancher we got her from called for us to come pick her up. We got to the ranch and there she was, this teensy thing next to this GIANT bony old cow. Rancher had tears in his eyes. Cow was 17 and no milk, something off. He said she was one of his best girls and we were getting her last calf. He had her put down and necropsied. Liver failure( I think he maybe had been worried about johnnes so tested ). Ember calvedwith a gorgeous heifer in March, 3 days before her second birthday


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

19, long story short she was a pet on her last leg who somehow got in with a bull.
She died not to long after weaning that one


----------

